# Fast Eddie's Late Hatch Classic



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't know if anyone here on PT had any birds in the race, or are familiar with this OLR. He had a smash race at 296 miles. Get this...only 8 birds clocked in on the first day...26 birds clocked in on the second day, and 9 birds clocked in on the third day. That is a total of 43 birds in 3 days, and that is all that were clocked, and there were 463 birds shipped to this race!!! I wouldn't be surprised if his race is even going to be around next year.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Not very good . About as bad as the sun city race.


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

I was at the race.I didn't have any birds entered. Let me tell you this Eddie and his family are class act. They welcomed me like I was part of their family. 463 birds were shipped, the condition from Benton 296 miles was cold around 32 degrees with a slight 5 mph tail wind. 100 miles in the birds encounter a tail wind at about 25 mph.200 miles in the birds now encountered a side wind 15-25 mph probably even more. The side wind I believed pushed these bird off the course. The first bird was from my buddy Fleet Washington winning the race about 30 minutes ahead of the next bird.The race paid 14k for 1st place, since all the birds didn't clock in for prizes Eddie then split the remaining prizes equally giving everyone an extra 2k.
Was it a smash race 100% correct. When I spoke to Eddie he told me this was the best group of birds he has ever had, they were road tested and well prepped for the big one. Marty Ladin confirmed this discussion......
With that being said I will be sending 5 next year and I can tell you the OLR will be around for a very longtime. If you click my Facebook link you will see all the top boys in the pigeon game having a blast....You can even watch a short video of the winning bird...
https://www.facebook.com/rosario.rosario.7965692


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

This race has a good reputation. It'll be around. I plan to send two for next year.


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

I know Eddie from when I used to live/fly in CA. He's a great guy and a GREAT flier. This is pigeon racing and unexplained things happen. Go look up the RedRock330 OLR, they had a short race that same day and lost a bunch of birds. Maybe on top of the winds there was another unexplained factor? Only God knows. Anyways if things work out right in my breeding loft I'll be sending a few next year to his race.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, I know Eddie is a great day, but those results are horrible. I have a close fiend who gave me the inside info why it happened, and he will not be entering again. It is sad, but with those reslults, most of the blame belongs to the handler.


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

how can anyone blame a handler? once you let the birds go you have no control over the birds. If only 43 birds out of 463 made it back then something else happened. Like West said. Only God Knows


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

bbcdon said:


> Don't get me wrong, I know Eddie is a great day, but those results are horrible. I have a close fiend who gave me the inside info why it happened, and he will not be entering again. It is sad, but with those reslults, most of the blame belongs to the handler.


would you care to share with us this secret information? If you can't I'd wisely recommend not speaking about the issue, but it's your choice and your character!


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

I sent birds to this last race also and still planning on sending this year. Maybe if you can share what you know perhaps it would help me decide if I should send again. You may PM me.


kalapati 
San Diego


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

I was there at the race again this year and know the race conditions at the release point, midway, and at the loft. It changes through out the day. Losses happen at all races and even at training. Its the nature of our sport. Look at south africa, World Ace Classic and many more. And there are still people supporting those races, and they will still support this race. If my breeding allows me to i will send birds still to this race next year personally. And i know of many more people who will. Basketing night everyone was raving about the training and quality of the birds.


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm calling BS on this insider info. Does your friend also have insider info on why entire Combines have smash races with only a few birds returning home without explanation? For you to make a comment like that you are suggesting Eddie Spetz is being dishonest about what actually happened at his race. I would retract your comments or explain yourself, as stated by TheLaw818.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

TheLaw818 said:


> would you care to share with us this secret information? If you can't I'd wisely recommend not speaking about the issue, but it's your choice and your character!


Their training at 100, then jumping to 296 miles is too much!!!


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

bbcdon said:


> Their training at 100, then jumping to 296 miles is too much!!!



According to wincomp they did 100,120 and 165 training toss. In fact after speaking to many as I stated before these birds were in top shape. Mind u I was present at the race i seen first hand the condition. Every race every training toss variables play a huge part and cant be planned for. Quoting a well known flyer, Don Campbell he said a bird is only as good as its last basket, you never know when you will reach that number before they decide they aren't returning.....


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

West said:


> I'm calling BS on this insider info. Does your friend also have insider info on why entire Combines have smash races with only a few birds returning home without explanation? For you to make a comment like that you are suggesting Eddie Spetz is being dishonest about what actually happened at his race. I would retract your comments or explain yourself, as stated by TheLaw818.


I guess we will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

West said:


> I'm calling BS on this insider info. Does your friend also have insider info on why entire Combines have smash races with only a few birds returning home without explanation? For you to make a comment like that you are suggesting Eddie Spetz is being dishonest about what actually happened at his race. I would retract your comments or explain yourself, as stated by TheLaw818.


Your statement as to suggest that I am calling Eddie dishonest is as you said "BS"!!!


----------

